# Kew Gardens



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2019)

I desperately want to go to an exhibition at Kew Gardens. Is there any way at all that this would be possible with the MH? I know nothing about emmissions zones etc. etc. & wonder if there would be anywhere at all to stay in the area.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 18, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I desperately want to go to an exhibition at Kew Gardens. Is there any way at all that this would be possible with the MH? I know nothing about emmissions zones etc. etc. & wonder if there would be anywhere at all to stay in the area.





Hi, 
 The link below contains all the information you need. Just enter kew garden post code and find out if its in or out.

Ultra Low Emission Zone - Transport for London

Dezi


----------



## harrow (Jul 18, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I desperately want to go to an exhibition at Kew Gardens. Is there any way at all that this would be possible with the MH? I know nothing about emmissions zones etc. etc. & wonder if there would be anywhere at all to stay in the area.



Kew Gardens is in an extremely busy area, find a camp site outside of London and come in by public transport.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2019)

harrow said:


> Kew Gardens is in an extremely busy area, find a camp site outside of London and come in by public transport.



Any suggestions as to where? It is not the side of London that I am familiar with.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 18, 2019)

Campsites near Kew Gardens


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 18, 2019)

Dezi said:


> Hi,
> The link below contains all the information you need. Just enter kew garden post code and find out if its in or out.
> 
> Ultra Low Emission Zone - Transport for London
> ...



Thanks for that. At least I now know the ULEZ is the same central area as the congestion charge & the LEZ is far wider. Luckily the reg check came up OK for our van as it's fairy new.


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 18, 2019)

The walton on thames is a C&Cclub site and has no washing/showers , the Crystal palace is C&Motorhome site with all facilities, if you use Crystal palace the No3 bus stops every few minutes to Clapham where you can get a train to Kew, there is a station in Crystal palace just the other side of the park with trains to Kew changing at Clapham.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 18, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thanks for that. At least I now know the ULEZ is the same central area as the congestion charge & the LEZ is far wider. Luckily the reg check came up OK for our van as it's fairy new.



If its *Fairy *new I expect it came with a wand, so get the wand out say the magic word,  Abracathingybob and all your problems will disappear.

Dezi   :scared:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 18, 2019)

If it is the Dale Chihuly art glass sculptures you are going to see then you are in for a treat. They are superb. Enjoy.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 19, 2019)

izwozral said:


> If it is the Dale Chihuly art glass sculptures you are going to see then you are in for a treat. They are superb. Enjoy.



Yep, that's it. Glass fusing is my all-consuming passion so I have to go. 
MInd you I think it will be easier to go & stay in a Travel Lodge as we are not a member of any of the clubs & most sites look like they quite a pain to get there by public transport.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 19, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Yep, that's it. Glass fusing is my all-consuming passion so I have to go.
> MInd you I think it will be easier to go & stay in a Travel Lodge as we are not a member of any of the clubs & most sites look like they quite a pain to get there by public transport.



There are lots of Chihuly's art glass in the Shirley Sherwood Gallery in Kew Gardens, not just in the glass houses and park land. If you are into antique markets then the Portobello Road street market may be on, depending what day you go. Portobello Road leads to the Gardens gate.


----------

